# Want to go back to Canada



## LeniT (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello all, 

I graduated from a Canadian university in 2006 but did not have a job offer so I had to return home. I would like to move back to Canada but I am at a loss where to start. I took two assessments and one qualified me to live in Canada and another one didnt. 

So what do I do now? I really dont know where to start. Can someone offer advice?

Thanks 
PS - Would it count against me that I am a single mom?


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

LeniT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I graduated from a Canadian university in 2006 but did not have a job offer so I had to return home. I would like to move back to Canada but I am at a loss where to start. I took two assessments and one qualified me to live in Canada and another one didnt.
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome to the forum,
What were the circumstances under which you graduated from a Canadian university - that is, what kind of visa did you have at that time? And do you have any Canadian family members? Which university was it, and have you thought about contacting them for advice?
If we know a bit more about you then we can give more accurate advice. 
Deeana


----------



## LeniT (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Deeana for your help. 

I attended Mount Allison University in NB and at the time I had a student visa. I have a cousin that lives in Toronto but he and I arent close at all. 
I have contacted Mt. A regarding my coming back to Canada but at the moment there arent provisions in the provincial law to make my returning easy. If I were a student graduating there would be a greater chance for me to stay. 

I know recently they have made provisions for graduating international students to stay in Canada as long as they have a job offer and it wont have to bein their field of study. 

So as it stands, I have to get a job offer, have sufficient funds, and go through the process. But I am still hopeful...


----------

